# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Dünyayı yol ayrımına

## iputisamo

Dünyayı yol ayrımına sürükleyecek savaş! - İbrahim Karagül 

Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül; ABD'nin İran ve Suriye'ye saldırı için Türkiye'den destek istediğine dair son günlerde ortaya atılan iddiaları yalanladı. Türkiye ile Suriye arasındaki yakınlaşmayı "mükemmel" olarak niteleyen Gül, ABD'den bu iki ülkeye karşı "Türkiye'nin desteğini içeren bir talep gelmediğini" söyledi. 

Türkiye'nin İran ve Suriye ile güçlenen ilişkilerini ve Irak işgalinin ortaya çıkardığı ağır faturayı gören herkes, ABD ve İsrail'in yaklaşan bu iki krizde Türkiye'yi çok kolay yanına çekemeyeceğini biliyor. Ancak krizin boyutları o kadar genişliyor ki, Türkiye'nin ne tür adımlar atacağı, krizi kendi adına nasıl yöneteceği sadece Türkiye'nin değil, dünyanın da en çok merak ettiği mesele haline geliyor. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ABD-Türkiye, İsrail-Türkiye arasında bu konular ne kadar gündeme geldi, geldiyse ne şekilde geldi, tam olarak bilmiyoruz. Türkiye'nin bu konudaki hassasiyetini ve direncini tahmin edebiliyoruz. Ancak İran'ın nükleer tesislerine yönelik saldırı ve Suriye'nin "kontrol altına alınması"na ilişkin bütün senaryolarda Türkiye'ye merkezi bir rol biçiliyor. Hem ABD hem de İsrail'in İran'a yönelik askeri planlarının merkezinde Türkiye var. Ankara reddetse de bu böyle. Ankara işbirliği yapmama kararında olsa bile şu ana kadar krizin seyri böyle. Belki Türkiye bu rolleri üslenmeyecek, belki engelleyici bir pozisyon belirleyecek, belki de direnci "bir şekilde" kırılacak... Bütün bunları zaman gösterecek. üstelik bu zaman pek de uzun değil. 

Amerika'nın İran'ı hedef almak için kendince gerekçesi çok: İran'ın nükleer silahlar edinmesi, teröre destek vermesi, İran'a karşı devrimden kaynaklanan intikam duyguları gibi. Ayrıca Tahran'ın 2004 yılında aldığı, petrol ticaretinde dolar yerine Euro'yu kullanmaya, bir petrol borsası oluşturmaya, "petrodolar" tekelini kırıp "petroeuro"yu öne çıkarmaya yönelik kararı var. İran'ın Rusya, üin ve Latin Amerika ülkeleri tarafından da desteklenen bu projesi, doların dünya hakimiyetini ve Londra'daki uluslararası petrol borsasını sarsacak, doların devalue edilmesi sürecini hızlandıracak, petrol fiyatları üzerindeki ABD tekelini kırabilecek bir gelişme olarak niteleniyor. Yine İran'ın, üin, Rusya, Hindistan ve bazı Avrupa ülkeleriyle enerji alanında yürüttüğü dev projeler ABD'nin Avrasya'yı çevreleme stratejisine ölümcül darbeler indiriyor. Anglo-Amerikan-İsrail ittifakı bu nedenle İran'ı hedef aldı. Afganistan, Pakistan, Azerbaycan, NATO üzerinden Türkmenistan ve bölgedeki diğer ABD üsleri, Irak'taki ABD egemenliği ve Türkiye üzerindeki ABD nüfuzu, aslında İran'ı çepeçevre kuşatmış durumda. İran kuşatmayı radikal kararlarla kırma yolunu deniyor. Nükleer silahlar en önemlisi, ABD'yi rahatsız edecek enerji ortaklıkları da böyle. 

Kuşatmanın yarılması ABD'nin Ortadoğu-Orta Asya hattındaki jeopolitik hareketliliği daha da hızlandıracak, Ortadoğu-Hazar arasında çok büyük çatışmalara neden olacak, İsrail'in bölgesel askeri hegemonyasına ağır darbe indirecektir. Bu, sadece İran'ın stratejisi değil. Asyalı güçler, İran üzerinden ABD'ye karşı şiddetli bir savaş yürütüyor. 

İran'a saldırı, bu yönüyle dünyayı yol ayrımına götürecek, Doğu ile Batı arasında belki de bu yüzyılın temel dengesini belirleyecek uzun ve azap verici bir kavgaya neden olacaktır. Ortadoğu/İslam dünyasında ABD ve İsrail'e karşı köklü hareketlerin ortaya çıkmasına neden olacaktır. 

Kriz bölgede korkunç bir silahlanma yarışı başlattı. S. Arabistan'ın İngiltere ile yaptığı milyarlarca dolarlık hava savunma anlaşmaları, Türkiye'nin İran'ın güçlenmesine paralel olarak hava savunma sistemleri ve uzun menzilli füzeler konusunda çok ciddi çalışmalara girişmesi, krizin her an bölgesel bir savaşa dönüşebileceğini, bölge ülkelerinin krizi, savaşı ve süreci yönetme iradesini kaybedebileceğini gösteriyor. 

Gül'ün dediği gibi, belki bugün ABD'den böyle bir talip gelmedi, belki gelse de Türkiye hayır diyecek. Ama Kızıldeniz'den Hazar'a kadar yayılabilecek bu ateşi başkaları yakacak ve Türkiye ateşin tam ortasında kalacak. O zaman ne yapacağız? 

Yarın, İran krizinin nasıl geliştirildiğine, hangi aşamalardan geçirildiğine, nerelere uzanacağına ve ne kadar büyük bir tehlikenin yaklaşmakta olduğuna ilişkin somut gelişmeleri aktaracağım.

----------

